# Road Forks



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I need/want a new fork for my Lynskey Cooper. The obvious choice is Enve, but there are also Ritchey forks which I am considering.

What is the difference between the Pro Carbon fork and the WCS fork (besides $50)?

Is the alloy steerer the only difference between the Comp and the Pro?

My weight is 140 lbs, I am riding in the midwest, so lots of chipseal; a fair amount of roads which need repair.


----------

